# Snoring



## ShameLessLover (Nov 5, 2013)

How do you cope up with your spouse snoring?


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

ShameLessLover said:


> How do you cope up with your spouse snoring?


1. Get a sleep study.
2. Determine the cause of the snoring.
3. Implement the appropriate solution to the cause.

or go without sleep or sleep in separate rooms.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> 1. Get a sleep study.
> 2. Determine the cause of the snoring.
> 3. Implement the appropriate solution to the cause.
> 
> *or go without sleep or sleep in separate rooms*.


or option c: just go to sleep.

And I'm being serious. First husband had restless legs syndrome but after second night in the same bed I just decided to sleep. Second husband snores, I actually don't mind it so much unless he is ****ting me that day. again it is a decision just to go to sleep, I cannot function without sleep.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Apparently, I also snore a bit, particularly if I'm sick or overly tired. But, neither of us snores loudly enough to keep the other awake, so we just ignore it and go to sleep.

My brother, on the other hand, snores loudly enough to wake people who are trying to sleep in other rooms, through several walls and closed doors. That level of snoring required addressing. He had a sleep study done and it was found that he had severe sleep apnea. He's been using a c-pap machine for years now.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Simple sleep services.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife snores. I think I do a bit as well. I just have her roll over and it usually helps. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## talkabout (Dec 19, 2017)

Just saw this. Pillow auto-detects snoring and inflates the pillow to readjust your head.

REDACTED


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

talkabout said:


> Just saw this. Pillow auto-detects snoring and inflates the pillow to readjust your head.
> 
> REDACTED


Just saw this. Spambot dettects key word and makes a post advertising related products or services.


My GF has snored for a couple of years. CPAP machine works but it sounds like a fighter jet and it didn't help that I made fun of her and talked to her as if I was air traffic control and she was a pilot.

Recently we started with a humidifier. It makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Turn her to the side. But then you have a new problem; the drooling.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Turn her to the side. But then you have a new problem; the drooling.


Easy fix for that- make sure she's facing AWAY from you.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bonkers said:


> Easy fix for that- make sure she's facing AWAY from you.


Ha! Still leaves splotches that don't come off easily in the wash!


----------



## pragmaticGoddess (Nov 29, 2017)

I nudge him and turn him to the side, but then again I would rather put up with the snoring than sleep without my husband.


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Ha! Still leaves splotches that don't come off easily in the wash!


Drool splotches don't wash off? What is she eating red pistachios before bedtime??


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Bonkers said:


> Drool splotches don't wash off? What is she eating red pistachios before bedtime??


Try a white pillow, turn your wife to the side, and in a week, pull off the pillow cover, and see the craters she has created in her sleep lol


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

RandomDude said:


> Try a white pillow, turn your wife to the side, and in a week, pull off the pillow cover, and see the craters she has created in her sleep lol


I think I'm just going to take your word for it.


----------

